# Best photo editing laptop?



## A Perfect Circle (Oct 20, 2022)

Hey there : ) 

I’m shopping around for a photo editing laptop (possibly video in the future) and would appreciate your feedback. It’ll be my main and only computer as of now.

Which options would be best:

MacBook Pro M1

Microsoft Pro

Microsoft Studio

16 or 32 core?

513 GB or 1 TB?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 20, 2022)

Always buy the best you can afford, if not you will regret it, good luck...


----------



## nokk (Oct 20, 2022)

ditto jeff.  i always buy a high end gaming laptop with the newest gen video card in it and lots of vram.


----------



## Rickbb (Oct 20, 2022)

Yep, high end gamer with a separate high end graphics card and the max ram It will hold.
The better editing software will use the GPU more than the CPU so don’t skimp there.


----------



## Twosheds (Oct 25, 2022)

Get what suits your budget.  If you are looking into commercial photography, you'll want a Mac.  An external editing monitor will be a big plus


----------

